# Steph: I'D Be Ok With Kobe



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Stephon Marbury opened his wallet to New York City policemen, firemen and teachers yesterday and opened his arms to Kobe Bryant becoming a Knick.
> 
> 
> In an appearance yesterday in Marbury's hometown Coney Island, he announced a series of $1 million donations then addressed the brewing Bryant saga, saying the NBA would benefit greatly if Isiah Thomas secured the Lakers' star.
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/0617200...on__id_be_ok_with_kobe_knicks_marc_berman.htm

Steph, Mutombo, Steve Smith have been one of the most charitable guys in the NBA to date. I don't understand how someone can hate on this guy. Anyway, how do you think a backcourt of Steph and Kobe would work? Both individuals have _stong_ personalities.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

if kobe got traded to the knicks marbury would most likley have to be part of the deal to make it fair so i dont know why he is so happy


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

iversonfan 349 said:


> if kobe got traded to the knicks marbury would most likley have to be part of the deal to make it fair so i dont know why he is so happy


Maybe he knows something _we don't_.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

No, lets do it!! With Kobe, attendance will rocket. With Kobe, and steph, in the backcourt, I think it will be amazing. I know people said that kinda stuff bout Francis, but Kobes different than Stevie, he WANTS to WIN NOW. I ay, Jamal, Channing, Nate, and James for Kobe and whoever. 

Lineup

Marbury
Kobe
Lee?
Curry
???


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

.......and stephon also said he was ok with Larry Brown before he got here.......


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nah Steph and Kobe get along fine. I would love to see it. Two of my favorite players when I was in HS in the same backcourt. Damn to see Kobe and Marbury get over the hump and be NBA champions and turn the proverbial FU to the media in the process would sure be sweet.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think Kobe and Marbury could work, but I do think that Marbury would be included in the deal. Lakers won't take a couple bad contracts like Crawford, Richardson, etc.. when they aren't star players. They are going to want a known player plus some young talent and draft picks.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

he better be okay with Kobe! Could you imagine Isiah saying, "Oh we were gonna trade for Kobe but we didn't want to upset Stephon". Sheeeesh!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think Kobe and Marbury could work, but I do think that Marbury would be included in the deal. Lakers won't take a couple bad contracts like Crawford, Richardson, etc.. when they aren't star players. They are going to want a known player plus some young talent and draft picks.


You didn't get hints from the article Wilt? Steph appears to be a tad confident, like he _knows_ it's not him being shipped out to LA if a deal were to go down. I can picture him chewing his gum while talking to the media in CI saying "yeah a Kobe and Steph backcourt would work, because you know my *** isn't going no where, Isiah loves me".:biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I hate to take the wind out of everyone's sailes but I honestly don't believe Marbury and Kobe would fit seemlessly together. I really hope I'm as wrong on that as I was about the Cavs winning the Finals but I think Kobe is to good to need Marbury in the back-court and having him will only take away from Marbury's game. What's the point of having a $21 million a year PG as a role player?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> You didn't get hints from the article Wilt? Steph appears to be a tad confident, like he _knows_ it's not him being shipped out to LA if a deal were to go down. I can picture him chewing his gum while talking to the media in CI saying "yeah a Kobe and Steph backcourt would work, because you know my *** isn't going no where, Isiah loves me".:biggrin:


If by some miracle the Knicks managed to keep Steph and get Kobe, would the team be good enough to win a title? Curry, Kobe, Steph, etc.. is a potent offense, but I don't see much defense, especially in the post.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If by some miracle the Knicks managed to keep Steph and get Kobe, would the team be good enough to win a title? Curry, Kobe, Steph, etc.. is a potent offense, but I don't see much defense, especially in the post.


Trade for Rasheed Wallace. There were rumors of him being a candidate to go to New York. He'd be the answer to our problems.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Trade for Rasheed Wallace. There were ors of him being a candidate to go to New York. He'd be the answer to our problems.


Sounds good, but who would be left over from a Kobe trade that the Pistons would want?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Sounds good, but who would be left over from a Kobe trade that the Pistons would want?


Isiah would have to have a third team involved to approach the Pistons. I think if he reshuffled the deck a little, he might have just enough considering Wallace might want out, and his character issues with the Pistons.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Marbury can not keep up with Kobe on the court. 

Lets be realistic!* it would be great to have Kobe on the Knicks, but what Fan or G.M. would'nt want a player like Kobe on their team. 
Its a great fantasy and dream this offseason to imagine Kobe on your team with Kobe making public comments of wanting a trade. 
It seems like every player who wants to be traded brings up the New York Knicks because of New York Powerful Media.
*However, Kobe is just an Offseason DREAM for all(teams)Fans.* 
*While this Kobe talk has everyones attention the Knicks should zero in on getting Ron Artest.* 

*Kobe cost to much,* gutting your team for Kobe is very expensive (Lakers want Rebounders, Shot Blockers, Assists, and scorers for Kobe). Plus there is only one coach that has the philosophy to turn Kobe Bryant "ONE on ONE" skillz into a team player. 
An unhappy Kobe Bryant can be a BIG distraction for a team and the team season... 

*P.S.* Will David Stern allow a Weak Eastern Conference to give up TWO or maybe THREE of the East Star players just for Kobe Bryant in a three to four team trade? He did not allow it for Shaq.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

will never happen but steph and kobe would be a dynamite combo 

Onto a more apt subject,stephs charitable work never fails to amaze me,even if he never wins a ring and beats up the entire pistons crowd he will still be one of my favourite sportsman of all time.

How many of the so-called hip hop generation are making such a difference to peoples lives,how many broke dowwn in tears on national television after the tsunami hit and donated millions of their personal fortune to the relief effort.The man is a truly great human being imo (shame his overrated cousin does`nt take a leaf out of stephs book)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

:topic:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

To make the Knicks better President Isiah Thomas should've went out of his way to take all the (Captain Leadership) pressure off of his Star PG-Marbury and put Kobe Bryant in the backcourt with him. Especially when you have a 6.6 Future Defensive PG in the waiting on your roster (Mardy Collins). 
This is what you Build around! whom ever you lost in the trade to get Kobe (even 2 first round picks) it would be worth it for the next three seasons of picking-up FA Role-Players like Artest in the 2008 offseason, to go along with Kobe, Marbury, and Collins. Whatever Frontcourt Young-Players we kept after the Kobe Trade I'm sure would've worked in WELL with Kobe being the Franchise-Leader of this Knick Team. 

Marbury has so much talent BUT .... He is not a LEADER! this Knick Team needs a Leader they can count on each game for the BIG New York Media. And a Backcourt of Kobe, Marbury, and Collins is a much better WIN Team than having a Frontcourt of Curry, Zack, Q.Rich, and Jefferies on this Knick Team.


----------

